# New Weber One-Touch Gold Fan



## jaguarjim (Apr 30, 2011)

I just picked up my first charcoal grill in over 20 years.  After doing some research, I chose the Weber One-Touch Gold 22 1/2" model.  I'm stoked!   I put it together in about 15 minutes and already have the ribs on and smoke billowing from the vents.  Awe, that wonderful aroma.  Q-view will follow. Oh, I also picked up the Weber Rapid Fire Chimney Starter.  That thing worked as good as the reviews claimed it would.  No lighter fluid smell on my meat.  Gotta love technology!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats on the purchase. I use a chimney for my charcoal. Put newspaper in the bottom and olive oil on the coals and it lights great with no lighter fluid flavor.

Dont forget the qview.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2011)

Can't beat a Weber! Congrats on the new grill.


----------



## jaguarjim (Apr 30, 2011)

Okay...75 minutes at a constant 250 degrees.  I'm impressed with the One-touch Gold's ability to maintain a constant temp throughout. I did use the minion method, so perhaps that is why. 


Now for some Q-view:








I really need to learn how to cut these things.  I did pull off the membrane but left the skirt on. 







My first use of the Chimney...1 word...AWESOME!







Foil pan to catch drippings with Hickory briquets on both sides







Ribs go on at 3:45pm







We got Smoke!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Coming off the grill 2 1/2 hours later.  with temps now holding around 230 degrees.

Hungry belly's called for immediate attention so there wasn't any time to rest these ribs.  I would have liked to but reading the forum boards found that many do not rest their ribs.  

Rub critique:  Again, too spicy and perhaps even too much rub applied.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I will have to tweak it some more if I stand a chance at the Fourth of July rib challenge with my brother.

All in all, it was a great day.  The Weber One-Touch was fun to work with and that (besides the good eats) is what it's all about, right?


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks great!

I am prolly gonna get the 18.5 when the time comes.

  Craig


----------



## richoso1 (May 1, 2011)

Congrats on a great buy, that is a quality grill that will last a long time. I've had mine for a few years now, and I still says it's the best grill I've ever used/owned. It's all good my friend.


----------



## nwdave (May 1, 2011)

Yessir, the OTG is sure a fine grillin' machine.  One little trick I picked up for the charcoal ignition process, instead of newspaper, I use last years phone books.  Look at this way, the phone books seem to muliply like hangers, always a lot of them around.  Rip out a few pages (7-8), crumple them up, well you know the routine and go for it.  The phone books are easily stored and compact.  (at least mine are)  What's with this adding olive oil?  My briq's fire off without any assistance from olive oil just fine.  Got better use for olive oil.  I've already added a couple of mods to my 22.5 OTG.  Drilled some holes, in the vicinity of the handles so I can pass through the thermometer leads for the ET-73's and 732's.  AND I have the cast iron grill for some outstanding grill marks, amongst other things.  My 5 burner Ducane grill is mighty lonely, but that's life.  Since this is my first real venture into the charcoal/lump arena, it's a rather steep learning curve.  Temp control being the most important of them.

~Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (May 1, 2011)

You just can't beat a Weber!


----------

